# EEA2 Application Process- Leaving the UK and Other Concerns



## cdn-familymember (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello, 

I am a Canadian Non-EEA family member living in the UK with my long-term partner (EEA member) who is currently going to school here. My initial 6 month EEA visa expired April 1st and I am currently awaiting a decision on my EEA2 application, which was sent in on March 1st. 

My concern relates to upcoming travel plans, which are a little complicated. 
In June we will both be leaving the UK for just over a week to Greece, then returning to the UK for a week before going back to Canada for about 3-4 weeks. 

I was hoping to get some advice on how to navigate this situation if I do not receive my application results before we need to request the return of our passports from the UKBA (about a month before travel). 

My primary questions are:

1) Does requesting my passport back pause the application process and essentially negate my right to go in and out of the UK? 

2) If I am able to reenter the UK having requested my documents back during the application process what documents should I travel with so to avoid trouble at customs?

3) If I am not allowed to enter the UK after leaving can I cancel my EEA2 application once receiving my passport and apply for a different visa in person in the UK before I leave?

4) If I am going to have issues entering the UK after leaving should I rearrange my travel plans so that instead of leaving the UK just to come back and leave again, I plan it so I go straight to Canada from Greece and apply for a new EEA Visa in Canada before returning to the UK?

5) and on a side note, if I do not end up receiving another visa, how long do I have to wait after my initial EEA visa has expired before I can even come visit the UK on vacation? 

Any insights would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


cdn-familymember said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am a Canadian Non-EEA family member living in the UK with my long-term partner (EEA member) who is currently going to school here. My initial 6 month EEA visa expired April 1st and I am currently awaiting a decision on my EEA2 application, which was sent in on March 1st.
> 
> ...


As it has been mentioned here time after time: make full provisions to be 100% inconvenienced at border control. However, if you produce evidence (almost same supporting documents you sent to apply for the first EEA-Family Permit) of your relationship/dependancy on your EU-sponsor, then you might be issued with a CODE 1A stamp, and will be granted entry to the UK.

To answer to other questions:
1) No.

For the rest, read my previous comment.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## cdn-familymember (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you for the information. 
I have been scanning the forum and there are just a few points I would like clarification on.

1) After requesting passports back the EEA2 application is still being processed?

2) Canceling the EEA2 application, receiving my documents back, leaving the UK and applying for a second EEA Family Permit is not recommended? 

Thank you again.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


cdn-familymember said:


> Thank you for the information.
> I have been scanning the forum and there are just a few points I would like clarification on.
> 
> 1) After requesting passports back the EEA2 application is still being processed?
> ...


1) Yes
2) No, there's no need to cancel the application unless you are not coming back to the UK in the incoming months.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## cdn-familymember (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks.
Just one last question. 

When coming back to the UK I should present my COA and other pertinent documents, explain my situation politely and ask for a Code 1a Stamp?


----------



## cdn-familymember (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry, I have two more follow up questions: 

1) being that my partner is attending University in the UK we are provided with NHS coverage and I was wondering if it is then necessary to have confirmation of comprehensive sickness insurance when coming back into the UK at a time when my EEA 2 application is still being processed. 

2) If a decision is made on my EEA 2 application while I am out of the UK is it possible to find out the decision? and if it is accepted, but I am unable to collect the document, will the border agent have access to the file when I go through customs into the UK?

Thank you.


----------



## koor (Jul 13, 2012)

I posted on a similar issue few weeks ago; here is the link: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...nationals-cannot-request-passport-travel.html


----------



## kirwilson (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello cdn-familymember
I want to do the same thing that you were inquiring about. I do not yet have my EEA2 and my EEA1 will expire by the time I travel.
Please tell me, did you end up travelling? Were you able to get back into the UK? Did you have your supporting docs? What type of supporting docs did you have with you? I hope to have our marriage certificate and the application confirmation. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

kirwilson said:


> Hello cdn-familymember
> I want to do the same thing that you were inquiring about. I do not yet have my EEA2 and my EEA1 will expire by the time I travel.
> Please tell me, did you end up travelling? Were you able to get back into the UK? Did you have your supporting docs? What type of supporting docs did you have with you? I hope to have our marriage certificate and the application confirmation.
> Thank you for your help!


This post is nearly a 1 1/2 years old and the OP hasn't logged on for a year. Start a new thread, explain your situation and your questions.


----------

